# Advice on winery tours and Cali in general?



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

My wife and I are heading to Cali in a couple of weeks for a well-deserved vacation. Flying into SF and driving Hwy. 1 down to SD. Want to hit a few wineries along the way (event though Napa/Sonoma is a little out of the way). Can anyone suggest some wineries in the region that offer decent tours and tasting that aren't run like they're hearding cattle? 
Also looking for cool points of interest along our route, including eateries, B&Ms, etc. 
It's all new to us, so any advice is welcome.


----------



## Ms. Detroit (Dec 31, 2007)

Great thread!!! Will and I are headed to Cali is Aug so I'll be stealing some of the advice given to you. :tu Have a great trip:chk:chk


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

I only went to Napa once so I'm a total novice...
Merryvale does a cool "component tasting" where you taste each component of flavor separately.
Robert Sinskey has better food to go with the tasting than most.
Pride is pretty awesome for scenery and their wines - but it will take you 20-30 minutes to get up the mountain.
Favorite restaurant of the few we tried was Redd.

... just a few thoughts - I'm sure others will have better advice...


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Have been to Napa several times.

Second and strongly recommend Julian's suggestions of *Pride Mountain*. Take a picnic up there with you. It's a singular experience.

*Elyse* is a terrific, reasonable winery. It's a homey tasting room, but the wines (and prices) are worth the visit.

Copola's *Rubicon Estate* is well worth the time. Great tour of a historic, very cool winery. You go in the caves too. He's a cigar guy too, andhis Cuban cigars are visible to all in the walk-in humi on the ground level.

*Swanson* has a fun sit-down tasting with crackers and cheese. They have a great Spanish-style tasting area. It's not free, but the money is well spent for the experience.

*Mumm* is fun because it's champaign, and you'll be red-wined-out after a day or so. This is a nice change, and they have a great outdoor tasting area.

We also really liked *Duckhorn*. A much more formal tasting area, with restaurant-style tables. "Servers" come and pour you the wine.

*Opus*, of course, is one of Napa's prestigious wineries. It's like cult fortress. And very expensive at $30 per tasting glass (you can share). But the tasting environment, high above the valley, is stunning. The whole experience here is worth the money, and really what you're paying for.

*
Robert Simsky* is a fun, at-the-bar tasting that's paired with little food bites. A fun way to taste, and a neat all-wood tasting room. The wines are also quite good and most are reasonable.

For eats, *Bouchon* was very good and extremely reasonable.

And *Mustard's* was a surprise meal for us. I had a yummie swordfish tostada entree that ran a grand total of $25 or so.

Only buy wines you can't buy at your local wine retailer. Almost 100% of the time, they're cheaper at the store than at the winery. Do buy the little small-batch non-distributed wines. Those are well worth it. For the memory of your visit, when you open them, if nothing else.

Call ahead, just in case, for every winery you want to visit. Many require appointments. Some do not. But do leave about half of each day open for "just stopping in." It's a great way to discover new wineries.

Have fun!!


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

GWN said:


> My wife and I are heading to Cali in a couple of weeks for a well-deserved vacation. Flying into SF and driving Hwy. 1 down to SD. Want to hit a few wineries along the way (event though Napa/Sonoma is a little out of the way). Can anyone suggest some wineries in the region that offer decent tours and tasting that aren't run like they're hearding cattle?
> Also looking for cool points of interest along our route, including eateries, B&Ms, etc.
> It's all new to us, so any advice is welcome.


My uncle lives in Atascadero and I've had many wines from that area. I wish I could remember names, but there are plenty of wineries inland from San Luis Obispo in the Atascadero and Paso Robles area.


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Jeez- I thought you meant Cali, Colombia! I would say not to go there! But wine country is a different story. Rent "Sideways!"


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

There is quit a few of us BABOTL in the San Francisco area if your going to be in town, Maybe we can get a small Herf going:ss.

As far as specific wineries I cant help much, my wife and I usually just drive up hwy 29 stopping as we see fit. Bob (bobarian) may be able to help you there. The company he works for deals with the wineries, so he may be able to make some recommendations for you.

For sites along your route you may want to check out

Monterey Bay Aquarium
Carmel - lots of shops and galleries
Hearst Castle
Solvang - A nice Danish town set in central CA, a little out of your way but worth the drive.
Venice Beach
In San Diego check out La Jolla Cove
Santa Cruz Boardwalk

If your going to spend time in SF then there is all the usual:
Alcatraz
Fisherman's Wharf
China Town
Union Square

Thats a few to get you started. I post more as they come to mind. Feel free to shoot me a pm if you have any questions or want specifics about something.

.


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

vstrommark said:


> My uncle lives in Atascadero and I've had many wines from that area. I wish I could remember names, but there are plenty of wineries inland from San Luis Obispo in the Atascadero and Paso Robles area.


I second this!
Napa wineries are a bit snooty and you always have to pay to taste. Most non-Napa wineries don't charge. The Paso Robles area has some great wines. Easily researched on the web. Come to think of it, I'm going to go pick out a Paso Robles Petit Sirah. Mmmmmm, Petit Sirah!:dr


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

jjefrey said:


> There is quit a few of us BABOTL in the San Francisco area if your going to be in town, Maybe we can get a small Herf going:ss.


I live down the road from a winery with a picnic ground. The next time I pick up my club shipment I was going to ask them about having a herf there. TBC


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

Another site in San Francisco is Fort Point, one of my favorite places to visit. It's an old civil war fort that sits directly under the Golden Gate Bridge. I take everyone who comes to visit here.:tu

.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

*Paso Robles,* central California and *Temecula* is not too far from San Diego.

I have provided some wiki links.

Paso Robles is a beautiful drive from Morro Bay which is on Coastal Highway 1. Distance: 28.02 miles Time: 43 mins

Temucla is north on Highway 15 from San Diego. Distance: 60.56 miles Time: 1 hr 1 min

Have fun.:bl


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

Cambia is a very nice town full of artsy shops. Here is a map:
http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.adp?country=US&address=&city=Cambria&state=CA
The "west side" of Hwy 46 has more of the smaller wineries. The "east side" has some giants.
I'm sipping a David Bruce Central Coast (mostly Paso Robles area) Petit Sirah right now.:tu:tu:tu:tu:tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

You can PM Bobarian, he lives in Napa.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

I have lived in the Central Coast/Paso Robles area for 35+ years. Now in Templeton, which is 5 miles from Paso. If you're heading south from SF, try to hit Paso for wine tasting--some really great wines here. It's the largest producing region in California after Napa/Sonoma.

This link should take you to a map of the wineries (use the zoom feature). At top of page are links to some related items of possible interest such as a clickable list of local wineries.

Some of the wineries have outdoor seating areas where you can puff away. For instance, I've had cigars at L'Aventure with Stephan the winemaker/owner.

Mid-May is the 26th Annual Wine Festival, if that's of interest.

A couple of good B&Ms in the area along 101: Boyd's in Paso Robles and The Sanctuary in San Luis Obispo.

Any other questions, just ask.


----------



## tsolomon (Feb 23, 2008)

Napa, don't go on a weekend and call ahead for reservations and avoid where the busses stop.
Pride Mountain, call ahead for a reservation, great wine, great people and a spectacular view. The ride to the top of the mountain is on a tight road.
Sawyer Cellars - Rutherford Dust, big fruity wines, next to Cakebread and across the street from Grgich
Cakebread has a good tour, reservations are needed
Joseph Phelps, nice location and call ahead
Bennet Lane is up in Calistoga, but worth the trip for the wine.

Southern Sonoma
Roche is nice with resonable prices
Gundlach Bundschu - fun place, fun people

If you get up to Healdsburg in northern Sonoma, it's a nice town to stay in with really nice restaurants. I like Mauritson for their Zinfandels, but there are a number of producers with some great Pinot Noirs. Merry Edwards and Rochioli.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry, Missed this thread last night. 

A few general thoughts on Northern California Wine tasting. 
Napa Valley the wineries are much closer together and therefore easier to pick 3 or 4 to visit on a single day. However, most Napa wineries charge for tastings. Many are open to the public, but many of the smaller wineries are by appointment only. If you have some favorites, check their websites for tasting information. 

Sonoma Valley wineries are more spread out. So it can take some real planning and good timing to hit more than 3 in a day. But there are more free tastings in Sonoma area. 

Check Winecountry.com for a list of wineries by region. If you're headed south, maybe stop at Monterey Bay Aquarium. South on Hwy 1, Big Sur Coastline is an unforgettable drive. Hearst Castle is a nice stop. Continue south, divert a bit inland to the Santa Inez Valley. Many nice wineries mostly with complementary tastings. Continue south to Santa Barbara, lots of nice shops downtown on State St. From Santa Barbara south through Ventura, inland takes you to LA, coast road is to Malibu but takes a few hours longer. 

Hope this helps some. As the other BABOTL's have said, drop a PM if you have time for a smoke!:ss


----------



## tsolomon (Feb 23, 2008)

San Francisco Highlights besides those already mentioned.
Muir Woods to see the Redwoods, just across the Golden gate Bridge
Golden Gate Park for the Japanese Tea House, it's really another world.

While out driving between places
In-N-Out Burger for lunch, great burgers and fries

Monterey - The Aquarium is a must especially if you have young kids
Take the 17 Mile Drive down to Carmel by way of Pebble Beach, The Little Swiss Cafe for the best pancakes, blintzes and Eggs Benedict. The town is full of interesting shops. Easy access to the beach with dogs and people everywhere.

Point Lobos just to the south, nice park with Sea Otters and then a littlle further south is Big Sur.


----------



## Satch (Apr 17, 2007)

As mentioned in an earlier post, if you make it down to San Diego, Temecula is a great place to do wine tasting. There are over 30 wineries most of which are very close together. More a small town kind of feeling with some great wineries.
Some quick recommendations would be Wilson Creek (the most popular), South Coast, and Maurice Car’rie. Enjoy your trip. Also in Temecula is a newer B&M cigar lounge, the name escapes me at the moment.


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

I visited California about 5 years ago for a friends wedding. You have an absolutely beautiful drive in store for yourself. If my memory serves me, Big Sur was stunning. Also, hit 17 Mile Drive on the way too, especially if you're a golfer.

My trip started at Morro Bay and went north, so I can't help you anywhere south of there. 

Have fun, I loved it!


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

There is a regional magazine called Sunset. Type in winery tours on their web site and see what you get, I couldn't directly link it for you. Good luck on your trip. There are nice wineries all over California so you should have fun. I haven't done it yet, but there is a local casino in Temecula that has a wine tour package called discover the vines that seems reasonable too. If yu go on that, let me know how it is please. :tu


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

tzaddi said:


> *Paso Robles,* central California and *Temecula* is not too far from San Diego.
> 
> I have provided some wiki links.
> 
> ...


I would second Paso Robles, I would reccommend spending time in Monterey Bay. They have a place in Cannery row where you can sample local wines and its right up the road from the aquarium. And about an hour out side Morro bay (east) you can visit the site where James Dean was killed when his Porche hit the tree ( just a neat point of interest) If you get the chance take the night tour at Alcatraz!


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

Tons of great advice, guys. We're going to start putting together a loose plan this weekend. I may PM some questions your way. Thanks again.


----------



## hoax (Aug 7, 2007)

If you're in the Napa area tasting wine, my favorite winery is a tiny little place just south of St. Helena called Milat.










In Yountville, my favorite of the reasonably priced nice restaurants is Bistro Jeanty. Their cream of tomato soup is to die for.










As you head south down the SF peninsula, stop for lunch at Alice's Restaurant. It's a very famous motorcycle hangout spot.

http://www.yelp.com/biz/alices-restaurant-woodside

Then when you hit San Jose, have a smoke at West Coast Cigars.

http://www.westcoastcigars.net


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

The Santa Cruz / Santa Clara valley area has quite a number of good wineries. Right off Hwy 1 are Bonny Doon and Pelican Ranch. Many others are just a short drive inland.

Paso Robles has many fine wineries. I was there in early December and visited many good ones + tasted a ton of wine. I'd suggest Tablas Creek, Eberle, Calcareous (scenic mountain top location - good for a picnic). I'd definitely consider a stop in at Hearst Castle while in the area.


----------



## Deucer (Jan 28, 2008)

If you go to Napa and want to stop in at some wineries, IN GENERAL you are going to want to go to places off highway 29 where the buses are. Drive up Silverado trail and do your tasting there.

I would strongly recommend you take the advice above and call ahead for reservations at a couple places while leaving half the day free. The best places taste by appointment.

If you want to be a hero with a romantic place at the end of the trip in San Diego go to  The Marine Room . It's worth the price of admission and it's in La Jolla, which you should check out anyway if you're in SD.


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

Made it safely.Right now enjoying a VSG and scotch at Cigar Bar and Grill in San Fran. Headed for Sonoma tomorrow.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

GWN said:


> Made it safely.Right now enjoying a VSG and scotch at Cigar Bar and Grill in San Fran. Headed for Sonoma tomorrow.


You picked the nicest weekend of the year, so far. Should be mid70's to low 80's all weekend. Have a great time!:tu


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

My wife an I are going on a local winery tour tomorrow. This is a nice thread. Sounds like a great trip.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

smokeyscotch said:


> My wife an I are going on a local winery tour tomorrow. This is a nice thread. Sounds like a great trip.


Tim, That old still behind your neighbors house is not a winery! j/k:r


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

I know it isn't a winery but if your in SD there is this spot called Wine Steals. I drink a little bit of wine, my wife loves. The spot is nice real nice. 
www.*wine**steals*sd.com I was only in SD for @ two weeks when I was on leave but I look forward to going back.


----------

